# Madge 3 year old Ragamuffin



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Name: Madge
Breed: RagaMuffin
Age: 3 (d.o.b. 16.1.2007)
colour/pattern calico
Neutered: Yes 
Vaccs: Up to date
Health problems: None
Behavioural problems: Not good with other cats
Toileting problems: None
Used to children: Yes, 10-13 years
Good with dogs yes
Indoor cat yes
Left alone: Used to having some one there most of the day 
Diet: Royal Canin Dry - Queen, Main Coon always available. Porta 21 chicken, Felix As
Good As It Looks once a day. Not a fussy eater.
Litter: Used to World's Best Original and Pine pellets
Scottish Borders, Nr Biggar
Reason for re-homing: Ex breeding queen, not happy now status changed.
Any wishing to adopt her will be home checked. Please pm me for further information


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

still looking


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

She is lovely, hope she finds a good home, if you were nearer i would be tempted


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww shes very pretty, hope she finds a home soon,


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

we re home all over the UK so if you are interested please pm me


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

she is still looking


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

possible home found


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

home found


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

brilliant news.:thumbup:..:thumbup:


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Now happily settled in new home


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh that is such good news! Well done :thumbup:

Absolutely stunning cat.


----------

